# Usain Bolt wins the 200 meters and shoots with a 1DX and 24-70 -Winner!!!



## docsavage123 (Aug 9, 2012)

Just seen Usain Bolt win the 200 meters, he ran over to the crowd and got a pro photographers 1DX and 24-70 started taking pictures of Yohan Blake and the crowd before handing it back.

Just shows who a winner really is.

Guess the US boys wont see this due to the poor NBC coverage - shame.


----------



## Daniel Flather (Aug 9, 2012)

Thanks for the post, I'll keep an eye out to see if any of the images he took show in the media.


----------



## razbo (Aug 9, 2012)

Just seen it myself, awesome race


----------



## Mr Simpleton (Aug 9, 2012)

I assuem you are referring to these: http://www.aftonbladet.se/sportbladet/os2012/article15239832.ab
Some are clearly marked "Usain Bolt" as photographer


----------



## dr croubie (Aug 9, 2012)

Mr Simpleton said:


> I assuem you are referring to these: http://www.aftonbladet.se/sportbladet/os2012/article15239832.ab
> Some are clearly marked "Usain Bolt" as photographer



Maybe it's me, but that looks like a Nikon (D4?) with a 14-24 in his hands...


----------



## OscarBjarna (Aug 9, 2012)

dr croubie said:


> Mr Simpleton said:
> 
> 
> > I assuem you are referring to these: http://www.aftonbladet.se/sportbladet/os2012/article15239832.ab
> ...



Nikon of some s(p)ort at least.
Not Canon.


----------



## KyleSTL (Aug 9, 2012)

docsavage123 said:


> Just seen Usain Bolt win the 200 meters, he ran over to the crowd and got a pro photographers 1DX and 24-70 started taking pictures of Yohan Blake and the crowd before handing it back.
> 
> Just shows who a winner really is.
> 
> Guess the US boys wont see this due to the poor NBC coverage - shame.



Fact fail on your part. Definitely a Nikon with 14-24mm. And while NBC's coverage has been less than stellar, they have covered almost every running event at the Olympics (including qualifying and semifinals included). Don't jump on the bandwagon and pretend you know what NBC's coverage is like in the US. I think Bolt is a celebrity in the US, even though he doesn't run in red, white and blue.


----------



## Ryan708 (Aug 9, 2012)

Ahh Nikon, That explains the extreme flares/ghosting and distortion. Haha just playing around.


----------



## pakosouthpark (Aug 9, 2012)

im sure it was in automatic settings..!


----------



## Drizzt321 (Aug 9, 2012)

That's why you always have a 2nd body with you, so when a crazy athlete takes yours you can shoot him with your camera taking photos of you


----------



## docsavage123 (Aug 9, 2012)

point taken - was watching all the surround cameras with white glass didnt think he pulled the other lots camera
:-[


----------



## jcs16 (Aug 10, 2012)

Apparently this is the 2nd time he did this. With same lens and after same race 
forums.dpreview.com/forums/read.asp?forum=1021&message=39277900


----------



## bkorcel (Aug 10, 2012)

I smell a big endorsement coming! Expect canon prices to go up to pay for it.


----------



## JPL_1020 (Aug 10, 2012)

bkorcel said:


> I smell a big endorsement coming! Expect canon prices to go up to pay for it.



Didn't they say NIKON?! LOL! Look at the pictures! :  ;D


----------



## wickidwombat (Aug 10, 2012)

I recon it would be great to do a planned shoot with usain bolt I know he's a little shy but with the right direction I think he might come out of his shell


----------



## bornshooter (Aug 10, 2012)

it was a nikon d4 clearly the guy should stick to running lol was amazing to watch though the guy is just legend.


----------



## charlesa (Aug 10, 2012)

Not the composition skills of a master now, are they?


----------



## ruuneos (Aug 10, 2012)

dr croubie said:


> Mr Simpleton said:
> 
> 
> > I assuem you are referring to these: http://www.aftonbladet.se/sportbladet/os2012/article15239832.ab
> ...


+1, D4 with 14-28mm F2.8G ED


----------



## Ricku (Aug 10, 2012)

Yeah!!! Look at that 1DX! Wohoo


----------



## Kumakun (Aug 10, 2012)

See, you carry the D4 as a prop to hand to the athelete, and hold on to the 1DX to take photos of him. Both cameras are useful tools; the Nikon looks nice having its picture taken, while the Canon takes the nice picture!


----------



## bkorcel (Aug 10, 2012)

Cool! Than I will still be able to get my 1DX at a "reasonable" price then! LOL



JPL_1020 said:


> bkorcel said:
> 
> 
> > I smell a big endorsement coming! Expect canon prices to go up to pay for it.
> ...


----------



## lecoupdejarnac (Aug 10, 2012)

KyleSTL said:


> Don't jump on the bandwagon and pretend you know what NBC's coverage is like in the US



Please, by all means, jump on this bandwagon! The coverage is horrible and should rightfully be called out for what it is.

And I concur, looks like 14-24 to me...


----------



## iaind (Aug 10, 2012)

Trust Usain Bolt to go over to the dark side


----------



## KyleSTL (Aug 10, 2012)

lecoupdejarnac said:


> KyleSTL said:
> 
> 
> > Don't jump on the bandwagon and pretend you know what NBC's coverage is like in the US
> ...



The coverage has been terrible, but should not be characterized by people outside the US who just read articles about it. To say that the 200m final was not covered in the US is just ignorant (meant in the literal sense of the word - do not know).


----------



## Wrathwilde (Aug 10, 2012)

He obviously had to settle for a Nikon camera, no 1D X owner is going to chance having to run down Bolt to get their camera back. Although if he had snagged a 1D X... The photographer chasing him would have given Bolt the closest race of his life.


----------



## Caps18 (Aug 10, 2012)

The coverage has been just fine. The time delay is messing them up since the 200m race was on at 10pm EST which was probably 7-12 hours after he actually ran it.

And it helps if you have MSNBC, CNBC, NBCSN, and regular NBC they are showing almost everything.


Were you able to take your DSLR into the event?


----------



## poias (Aug 10, 2012)

Canon should run an ad campaign to tout how the best use Canon! If Bolt uses Canon, you can bet a lot of impressionable folks will be lining up to buy 5DM3 and 1DX! Boy, I can't want to be a fly on the wall in one of the Canon marketing conference rooms.


----------



## Tayvin (Aug 11, 2012)

poias said:


> Canon should run an ad campaign to tout how the best use Canon! If Bolt uses Canon, you can bet a lot of impressionable folks will be lining up to buy 5DM3 and 1DX! Boy, I can't want to be a fly on the wall in one of the Canon marketing conference rooms.



I think you mean Nikon because that's what he's holding.


----------



## DanielW (Aug 11, 2012)

Wrathwilde said:


> He obviously had to settle for a Nikon camera, no 1D X owner is going to chance having to run down Bolt to get their camera back. Although if he had snagged a 1D X... The photographer chasing him would have given Bolt the closest race of his life.



LOL


----------



## CatfishSoupFTW (Aug 11, 2012)

the pictures were quite amusing. one photographer just stood there with a smile and forgot to shoot (D: ) curious if he just smashed it in automatic mode, or the settings just happened to be right. 

but it was a nikon... unfortunately


----------



## poias (Aug 11, 2012)

CatfishSoupFTW said:


> the pictures were quite amusing. *one photographer just stood there with a smile and forgot to shoot* (D: ) curious if he just smashed it in automatic mode, or the settings just happened to be right.
> 
> but it was a nikon... unfortunately



That was the photographer from whom Bolt took the camera.


----------



## Tcapp (Aug 11, 2012)

They gave him a d4 cause no one in their right mind would hand over a 1dx.


----------



## Mr Simpleton (Aug 11, 2012)

The photographer Jimmy Wixtröm more or less planned the whole thing. He got Usain to use his camera last year and now during the Olymipics Jimmy was wearing the same cap each and every day and was even called a stalker by Usain (but with a smile)... and Jimmy stood where he knew Usain would pass after the 200 meter final. He shouted for Usain and got noticed. The rest is history..... As for just standing and not taking any photos, Jimmy had two cams, but the one he had left was with tele lens and useless for capturing the moment.

I am confident it was no planned marketing from Nikon on this... but sure could be used in upcoming commercials if they wanted to


----------



## Orion (Aug 12, 2012)

there was NO Canon and NO Nikon . . . just a pro body camera for taking photos. WINNER!


----------

